# Distributor question: Hitachi vs HAP



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi,
I need to get this changed but an auto parts guy told me that there is a difference between the way a Hitachi brand distributor mounts vs a HAP.

I know that I have never changed the distributor system on the altima.. just the distributor wires.. Will the brand make a difference in my case?

Thanks for your help, I will have to get the part in the next 2 hours.

niv


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

They look the same to me. Just try to match up your old one.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I know that I am late but...
Nissan distributors are made by Hitachi so I am not sure what he is talking about.
http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=D4P90-03R

Troy


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

The fuckin parts guy is an damn idiot. HAP is Hitachi Auto Parts. Just tell him to match the one you have.


----------



## Psa21 (Jun 14, 2006)

niv said:


> Hi,
> I need to get this changed but an auto parts guy told me that there is a difference between the way a Hitachi brand distributor mounts vs a HAP.
> 
> I know that I have never changed the distributor system on the altima.. just the distributor wires.. Will the brand make a difference in my case?
> ...


I've done some research myself for those wondering and the best answer I got (from a Nissan dealership) was that Hitachi and HAP are the same manufacturer & part but the newer distributors are marked HAP. If you have the option pick HAP.


----------

